# heating



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

hello,, my name is mandy and i am new to owning a hedgehog,, i have my set up and i will be getting my little hog next week,, i have been sorting out heating and my tempreture for the cage has been a steady 68f,, after looking in a number of places i see the best temp is 70f!!
so i will be investing ina heat lamp as my cage is a zoozone,, am i doing the right thing,,thanks


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

for most hedgies even 70 degrees is too low. most hedgies thrive closer to 73-76. i personally try to maintain my hedgies area at a full 75-78 degrees by the use of a small space heater that i aim directly at his cage, about a foot away from his cage.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

hiya,, thanks for that,, i have got a heat lamp on order and i will also be getting a tempreture control for it,, many thanks.mandy


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

You could also get a heating pad to put under one side if the cage and keep it on low.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

i have been told not to use a heat pad as my cage is plastic and it will warp it eventually,


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

my cages have a plastic bottom too and as long as you keep it on the lowest setting it wont warp the plastic but its just a personal opinion.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

Aleshea,,, do you use a heat mat and a heat lamp or just one of them??


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you use a reptile heat mat, it will warp or melt the plastic. A human heating pad set on low is just fine and both my Peaches and Cinder lived with a heating pad in their cage for the last years of their lives.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

iv never heard of a human heating pad?? where would i get one of those from??


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

any drug store like CVS or Walgreens would sell it. I'm sure places like Wal-Mart or Target also sell them.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

human heating pads are used for sore muscles, often in the back.

A lot of drug stores will carry them. In Canada i know Shoppers has them, as well as wal-mart.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

I just use a heating pad on low but make shure you only keep it on one side so they can get away from the heat if they need too.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

found this on ebay!! would it be any good??

'' A 21cmx21cm reptile heating pad 6W.''



or would this be better????

''Heat Pad
Electric Back & Abdomen Heat Pad
Ideal for: Arthritis, Frozen Shoulder, Gardening Aches and Strains, Lumbago, Muscle Strain, Neuralgia, Period Pains, Pulled Muscles, Rheumatism , Sports Injuries, Stiff Neck and Tension.
Eases body aches, pains and tension
3 Heat settings.
Automatic 90 Minute Timer''


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't get one with automatic shut-off! I had one of those for a week and had to get up to flip it back on every three hours.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

i think i wiil stick to getting a infered heat immiter(which is on order) with a tempreture thermostate,, thanks every one


----------

